# Bay N Bayou Outfitters



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Would like to introduce a new and upcoming outdoor apparel company, Bay N Bayou Outfitters, LLC.

Life on the gulf coast has something for just about everyone. For many on the coast life revolves around three things: Hunting, Fishing, and Football seasons. A deep love for the outdoors is instilled in many of us at a young age. We grow up watching and learning from our elders how to hunt, fish, and appreciate life in the outdoors. These sacred traditions have been passed down from one generati
on to another. Bay N Bayou Outfitters was inspired and influenced by those who are at the boat launch 2 hours before sunrise just to make sure they are the first person at their favorite fishing spot and by those who cannot wait to walk through icy, chest deep water to a secret duck hole. At Bay N Bayou Outfitters, we pride ourselves in making the highest quality products displaying our deep love for the outdoors with excellent customer service. Whether it is the sight of a bait exploding on top of the water or the whistling sound of wings over your head the heritage, tradition and sportsmanship built into each product will be with you on your next adventure.

Please visit our website, www.baynbayou.com, and check out our line of shirts.  We will be releasing new designs very soon.  Like us on facebook too at Bay N Bayou Outfitters, LLC.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Bump. Is any of your stuff made in the USA?


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, our shirts are printed here locally in Alabama.  The pictures shown on our website are simply from a shirt design generator.  Actual shirts and prints look a lot better than shown.  All shirts are confortable, and seem to be true to size.  We are in the process of releasing some new designs from a new artist that we have hired.  For anyone local to the Mobile, AL area, our shirts can be seen in Tackle This Shoot That in the shopping center at the corner of Cottage Hill Road and Hillcrest Road.  Thanks to Tackle This Shoot That for being our first retailer!!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cool shirts. Just ordered a LS and SS from ya. I'm a sucker for original clothing and support for the new companies. Thx for the post..


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

Awesome, we thank you for the support. We look forward to continue our support for our love of the outdoors.


----------



## GSTORY (Nov 22, 2010)

We've got some new gear on our website!  Check us out at www.baynbayou.com and take a look at our new shirts, visors, and decals.  We are offering for a limited time, a 25% off promo code off everything in stock.  At check out, enter "bnbstock" for the promo and recieve 25% off your purchase.  We've got a new line of shirts coming out soon, "Coastal Traditions".  Here's a sneak peek at 2 of the shirts in the line.  Also, if you are interested in becoming a retailer for Bay N Bayou products, please shoot us an email at [email protected], or, check out the retailer page on our website.


----------

